# Can anyone point me in the right direction to host a calling contest



## Throw Back (Feb 4, 2013)

I am not an accomplished caller and have never competed. I happen to be in a very predator dense place. I would like to run a charity shoot to help reduce the predators and raise some money for a local wma. So does anyone know who could help me set up a calling contest?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

More than likely I don't but, it would be helpful to have more detail on where you are located.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Skip (SWAMPBUCK10PT) Has run some contests--- maybe he'll chime in.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I see your in California, you better start checking all the laws first !! Contact your states game & fish first.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

You better hurry... it's going to be outlawed in your state soon. I will post a link in a few.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Where abouts in CA are you located !


----------

